# FREE book - "Kindle Fire Sparks: Adding Third Party Content to Your Kindle Fire"



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

~~~ This book is no longer free ~~~

This Kindle ebook is currently FREE. This book is probably free only for a very limited time so be sure to double-check the price before "purchasing."

Kindle Fire Sparks: Adding Third Party Content to Your Kindle Fire by Erica Sadun



From the book description:



> You'll read about:
> 
> * Connecting your Kindle Fire to a computer to manage content
> * How to load supported media file formats and how to play unsupported formats
> ...


Enjoy your Fire!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just checked it out. Its no longer free

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I see Prime members can borrow it for free but it is one of the monthly loans, not a keeper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, it was free yesterday....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I notice there's a similar 'sparks' title about using email. . .also worth watching if it comes free. . . .


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I notice there's a similar 'sparks' title about using email. . .also worth watching if it comes free. . . .


Thanks for mentioning that, Ann. I had searched for other books by the author, but I hadn't caught that one since it was written by someone else. The title is _Kindle Fire Sparks: Managing Email_, written by Steve Sande. If I see it free in the future, I'll be sure to post.


----------

